# Brookville Lake



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

Going to attempt to put (friend's) boat in the water on Sunday. Any word on the lake ice or anything? Any tips on the fish activity there?


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

i was up there a while back. most of the fished i marked were in 30-50 foot of water near the dam along the river channel. all i could get to bite was one nice perch. got him on a blade bait. good luck let me know how you do.


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

are you guys talking about brookville lake in indiana??????? this lake has a good walleye population. love to fish this lake and it has been go to me. good fishing reports at parkside marine and more, along with bait and tackle.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Brookville was mostly iced in last week from just south of the beach north, and the ramp by the dam was not cleared of snow. Actually the road down to the ramp was not cleared, and there was a lot of ice on the road. May want to check before heading out, especially since temps have not really warmed up all that much.


----------



## ranger58 (Mar 1, 2008)

The lake is not frozen anymore and with the weather warming a bit should be decent fishing.


----------



## starvin Fisherman (Jan 6, 2006)

Two weeks ago we caught our fish about 8-12' deep on wood. Lower end of the lake was the best for us. Good luck.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I was thinking of hitting Brookville this year for Muskie. Any one know what areas are better to try on the lake and how the fishing is. 

Thanks 

ML


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Glad to hear the ice is gone. We have four boats headed up there Sunday. So if you see a Triton, Stratos,Ranger, and Tracker say hello. We will be targeting walleye, crappie, bass, and whatever else we can get to bite!


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Would appreciate any information on walleye fishing at Brookville. Thanks!


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

walleye info @ Brookville; www.indianawalleye.com
Brookville has a separate listing in the forum area.


----------

